# Kitchen Witch Jars... Ideas and Help?



## Mistress Fate (Oct 9, 2007)

Dead Spider makes the most gorgeous bottles and I would like to make my own, but I have been totally stumped on what to put in them, and what to call them. But I've had a breakthrough and I'd like to share what I've come up with and/or found on the internet.

I would also love to hear any ideas you have come up with as well.. to keep my mind fresh, and the ideas flowing.

Poisons- Denote the poison by placing a skull and crossbones on the label. Anthrax - Sugar, Agent Orange - Tang Powder, Absinthe - Watered Down Sweet & Sour Mix, Cyanide - A blue liquid, Laudinum - Cola colored water, Arsenic - Metalic rock chunks, Strychnine - another powder, maybe flour?, 

Snake Oil -Rubber Snake & Canola Oil
Snake Venom - Yellow Windex Cleaner
Vampire Bat Blood - Grenadine
Dehydrated Baby Blowfish - SweetGum pods
Pygmy Heads - I have some sort of skull shaped seed pods that with a little paint will look more like a face on them
Silk Worm Cocoons - The cotton ends of q-tips
Dried Gremlin Hands - Alligator feet (got mine on a trip to Louisiana) and some spanish moss
Case of the Heebie Jeebies - A wine crate with bottles still in it (refilled?)
Graveyard Dirt - Oreo cookie crumbs
Coffin Nails - Just nails
Crypt Dust - Cocoa Powder (Doesn't take a lot, you can shake the jar and it will give it a nice dirty coating)
Jagged Glass - Broken clear candies
Werewolf Claws - Brazil Nuts

One instant spell idea:
Instantly Cleared House - no waiting for lingering spirits and houseguests to leave, be rid of them in an instant!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those are really great! Timely too as I'm making labels for four old bottles I just bought at a yard sale yesterday. I used Woolite in one for a nice brownish color liquid. Blue detergent for another. I'm liking the coffin nails, crypt dust and werwolf claws. Dang, I remember having a coupe of those alligator paws as a kid. Who'da thunk it!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Those are some great ideas. Here's what I did for my jars this year: http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=8377


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

By the time this is done, I am going to have approximately a million or so jars!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

Love some of your ideas.. Here is a jar I did recently.. Still have to come up with a label for it.. It's a bag of fishing worms from walmart ($1.17 + some Purell Hand Sanatizer to suspend them)


----------



## Faerydae (Sep 26, 2007)

I've seen these before - they are SO cool!! Love them!!


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm also working on jars for my witch's cabinet. A couple ideas I had are:

Banshee Screams - empty jar
Faerie Ashes - white and silver glitter mixed together
Mummy Dust - gray ashes from wood burner
Dragon's Breath - empty jar (I'm trying to figure out a way to get smoke in the jar to stay without dissapating to quickly)
Toad Warts - green/black drops of hot glue (i used the colored mini sticks from Sickie Ickie and just cut a small piece of each and fed them into the glue gun and as the came out, the kinda mixed together to get a better color)

I love the ideas people have been sharing about their jars. And I hope my small contribution helps too.


----------



## Lord_Abbadon (Feb 2, 2008)

Here are a few i have used (mostly in test tubes but will still work):

Ground Bavarian Vampire Teeth - Rock Salt.
Bat Fleas - Pepper.
Liquid Luck - water/cooking oil/yellow food coloring (looks great).
Un-holy Water - Black Water (used all the different food colors).
Swamp Monster Saliva - water/cooking oil/green food coloring.
Dehydrated Skeleton Warriors - Miniature skeletons w/mini swords/shields.
Peruvian Acid Blob - Germ-X /skeletal parts/a small amount of red food coloring (a pinkish tint works best)


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

horned slugs -stained hot glue
magical moonstones- green glass stones
hellbores-cicada shells
doxy eggs-candy coffee beans

I like your gremlin hands idea


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Elf's droppings- Mini Baby Ruths
Hair balls of black cat..cover any round items in hair from brush.
Tick Milk- Red dye in water or you can milk a tick off your dog. Just squeeze! POP!


This is kind of fun making this stuff up!

Lilly your link is bad...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thanks Tongue
I dont know whats wrong with it
so here is a pic of them


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I love the ideas you all have. I too have used the aligator feet for gremlin hands Great minds huh? I got mine off ebay last year for like 5 bucks for 50 check it out. Here's my problem. I bet i have roughly 40-50 jars now of various sizes and styles, how the heck is anyone gunna see all of them and WHO the heck but a haunter is really gunna check ALL of them out? I keep making more and my husband is like "WHY?? We have enough and you cant even see all the ones you made as it is."


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Turtle>>>>cuz you can!!! cuz you want to!!!


----------



## HrdHeaded1 (Sep 20, 2007)

> I keep making more and my husband is like "WHY?? We have enough and you cant even see all the ones you made as it is."


Hehehehe..mine are displayed in the living room year round.. hubby gave up a year ago trying to figure out why..I go places..see bottles and have to get them. Some are what I call filler bottles..they take up the back area of the display but aren't worth really looking at..and then there is the front of the display..which has the good stuff.. around 200 bottles or so here..plus about 50 can's.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

Some really awesome and fun ideas here!I made a few jars last year, but with these ideas, will definately be making more, When I hit garage sales or thrift stores, actually the grocery store too( I have been know to buy something just cuz' I like the jar!)I am always on the look out for interesting bottles and jars!


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

these are great! How do you get Hannibal Lecter font? Also an idea: stock jars with real spices and use their old timey names (bad example but it works, A tomato is a love apple, also thought to be poisonous in olden times). or garden weeds with whatever spice you want( hemlock,wolf'sbane,deadly nightshade,etc)


----------



## decolady (Jul 25, 2008)

What a lot of great ideas! I made jars last year and am about to start more for this season. Thanks so much for sharing these.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

Being a Witch, and having Witchy friends over for a party, I need a bit of authenticity. So I'll rebottle some of my herbs and spell notions (the cooler ones, like dragon's blood, graveyard dirt, snake skin, etc). But I also want to make those cool slugs, eye of newt, and the worms suspended in Purel for fun.  

Oh--and if you want to play "open the jar and sniff" pick up some Valerian Root. Smells like dirty socks that have been soaked in sewage.


----------



## robp790 (Jan 8, 2008)

Anyone know where to find cork stoppers in the 1 1/2" to 3" sizes?


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Should be able to get them at a craft store like Michael's or a hardware store.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

*jars*

don't forget "Ghost Poop" mini marshmellows


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I'm working on a few, once I have them all done I'll upload some higher resolutions so they can be printed.  Here's a sneak peak:


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Here's two more...



















(I'm not really aging the ink right now, because I think by crumpling them up a bit it should do it itself, maybe even sanding them a tad).


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow Johnny those are AWESOME!!


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Great work Johnny!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I'll be working on some more this week.  Can't wait to get them all adjusted and printed out to see what they'll look like.

They're really simple to use, you just need to come up with the idea and open up Photoshop. You can search the web for various Photoshop brushes which will help (quickly) add a lot of intricate detail to them (for instance the borders).


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Nicely done JohnnyL and great job on choosing the fonts!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks Hawks!

Here's another:










I plan on filling this one with Fear Factor's Gummy Earth Worms. The stamp's just kind of a test.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool labels. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Your labels are fantastic!


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Thanks you two!

Here's another two:


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

verrrrry nice, whats a word for awesome, only more awesomer? thats what they are .


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

These are so great and giving me so many ideas, just wish I had photoshop.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Another one, straight from hell!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Nice work Johnny Keep them coming.


----------

